# Any tips for follicles growth?



## newmum

Hi, I started my short protocol 1st Feb and today just come back from a scan, the doctor said I have 2 follicles on my left ovary and 2 on my right. Also my lead follicle is 12 which I am unsure what this means? My Menopur has been increased to encourage more follicles and I am having another scan Friday. Does anyone know what I can do to help my follicles increase? This is my first IVF treatment and its all a bit mind blowing   thanks


----------



## lindylou1

Hi newmum2be,

I am on my first cycle 2, short protocol like you. 

When they say your lead follicle is 12 what they mean is that your biggest follicle out of the four you have is 12mm in size. Basically the follicles need to be around 18mm in size and the lead follicle 20mm, before egg collection can commence. 

I started stimming injections on 27th Jan and my second scan showed good improvement but my oestrogen levels were a bit on the low side. I had my meds increased (Gonal F 150 increased to 225). On my next scan there was very little improvement in size and my ec was put back a few days. I had my scan this morning and everything is looking well, my follicles have grown enough to go through to egg collection. I was stimming for eleven days in total. 

There are lots of hints and tips for boosting follicle growth and you will find many useful threads browsing through the FF posts. 

I am by no means an expert with this being my first treatment but I followed the general recommendations such as eating a healthy diet with lots of protein (eggs, cheese, milk, lean meat, lentils, beans, nuts, seeds, chick peas (hummous),  using a (warm) hot water bottle on my tummy to keep it warm, cutting back my usually intensive exercise programme to a 30 min walk every day (helps blood flow but doesn't take blood flow away from ovaries) . You should also be drinking at least 2 litres of clear liquid (water) and 1 litre of milk a day. I'm not a milk drinker so I upped my cheese and yoghurt consumption to compensate.  I also cut out alcohol completely a few weeks before my cycle started.

Hope this helps but as I say there are loads of other posts with good advice, I tend to browse through all the older posts too as you can pick up on some good advice and also the search facility is pretty good.

Good luck for your scan on Friday.  

Lynn xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi Newmum, as Lindy said, Upped your protein and water intakes, keep that tummy warm.

What Stimm day were you on when those follie was at 12mm, you dont want them to mature too quick so it all depends on the day, as long as they are growing 1-2mm a day then you will be just fine.

Goodluck and keep us posted.


----------



## newmum

Hi Lynn

Thank you so much for your message, it really made things easier for me to understand.

I found your advice really useful and will be following it.

Good luck with your EC

Hi Lexsan

Thanks for your reply, I am on day 7 and my follie was at 12mm.


----------



## lindylou1

Hi Newmum2be,

glad to have been of assistance. Things are probably slightly different at each clinic but that's certainly the way ours explained things.

How have you been finding the injections? 

Lynn x


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi Newmum2be


Day 7 at 12mm, you're doing fine!  Mine were only about 6mm and the Doc couldn't see more than 2 follies on day 6, I was really worried like you.  Then on day 9 suddenly there were about 10 all between 14 and 16mm.  So don't worry too much, you've still got lots of stimming to go yet and plenty of time for more growth.


I didn't do anything special at all, as I didn't know about the water, protein and warmth thing, but I just took it easier, laid of the gym a little and tried to eat healthier ... mainly cos I'm planning to have a baby and want to be in good health, not necessarily to make my follies grow.


I honestly believe the best thing for any of us is to try to worry a little less. Stress always has a negative effect on the body and whilst I know it's easier said than done, give yourself a little treat each day to look forward to. Every morning, take in the look in the mirror and tell yourself how brilliant you are for getting this far and remember to smile.


----------



## newmum

Hi Lynn

The injections are going ok thanks, getting use to them a bit more now. Do you know when your EC is? hope everything is going well for you  

Hi Julie boo

Thanks for your message. Nice advice brought a tear to my eye. Where are you with your treatment? hope its going well. 

You are right about not worrying, I am doing accupunture to help me relax. I wish my treat could be a glass of wine! but I have cut alcohol out of my diet.

Hope you are also looking in the mirror every morning, cos as Cheryl says 'we are worth it' lol


----------



## lisab13

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me lurking on your thread, I am 3 weeks away from starting my treatment and I have found this thread really useful and just wanted to wish you all lots of luck.

Lisa x x


----------



## lindylou1

Hey Newmum2be,

Pleased to hear you are getting used to the injections. 

I have my ec tommorow morning, eek! Scary but exciting at the same time if that makes sence?!?

Julieboo has hers tomorrow too.

How are you finding the accupuncture? I have been having it for the last few weeks and I defo think it helps you to relax. I had a major 'emotional release' after my first session back in November which kinda freaked me out a bit but the therapist said it can happen if you have pent up emotions. I hadn't even realise I had any pent up emotions. It has helped immensely with my PMT now which used to be horrendous for the week before my AF.

I know a couple of friends who had accupuncture while going through IVF treatment and they both got BFP's so here's hoping. Works out pretty expensive though.

Lynn


----------



## lindylou1

Hi Lisa,

Good luck for your treatment. What protocol are you going to be on? Is this your first cycle too?

I have found FF to be fantastic, loads of advice and support. It so daunting starting out with treatment and it really helps to speak with others who are going through the same thing as they are the only ones who really know what your going through.

Good luck with your treatment when it starts.

Lynn


----------



## lisab13

Hiya lindylou,

We are doing short protocol i am provisionally booked in for EC week commencing 14th March. i am having my treatment in the North East.

I have found FF a massive help and I just tap into different threads which is brilliant to get advice and ideas from others going through the same.

Good luck for tomorrow. I will keep my eye on this thread to see how you all get on    

Lisa x x


----------



## newmum

Hi Lisa

Of course we don't mind you lurking into this thread, FF really does help get all those questions out and share other peoples experiences. I am also on the short protocol, good luck with everything, and keep us posted


----------



## newmum

Hi Lynn

Hope your EC is going ok today and you are nice relaxed. Let me know how you have got on. I know what you mean about excited and scary at the same time, its an emmotional time. Its something you have been waiting for a long time.

The accupunture has helped me with being less stressed, I also had an emotional release when I started the sessions, I tend to build things up for months and then let them go, but now I find I am more relaxed about things. I have another session today. Do you know when you should have your session before or after ET? 

It is pretty expensive I have saved some of my bonus from work so using that. Thats good news it helped your friends, hopefully it will work for us.

Goodluck to you and Julieboo for your EC today, I will be thinking of you and looking forward to any experiences you can share?

x


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi All

I have been posting on another thread too, but since you asked after me and wished Lynn and I luck, thought I'd just let you know that my EC went well.  I got 15 eggies, which I was totally shocked about and obviously very very happy with.

It just goes to show that whilst the advice of doing all these extra things to help them grow is great, because it puts you more in control and I'm an sure has a positive effect too, sometimes, you just need to be you.  I firmly believe I had such a great result because I didn't send my body into too much shock by behaving too differently to normal.  Of  course having said that we have a long way to go and it is quality over quantity isn't it, so watch this space, I reserve the right to revise my statement.  

Good luck to everyone with their future TX. xxxx


----------



## lindylou1

evening all,

thanks for good luck wishes, ec went much better than expected and we got 22 eggs this morning. Lets hope they have settled into their little dishes and that DH's sample is doing it's bit!

Pleased the accu is helping you relax and it's interesting that you had the emotional release too. As for when to have it, I was advised before ec and ideally 20 mins before and after et, which of course is impossible. I had a session yesterday and have one tomoorw to assist with healing before et. I am planning on having a session as soon after et as possible but not gonna get hung up on it. Is tricky 'cause no idea yet when et will be, hpoefully find out tomorrow. My acc clinic are pretty helpful and allow you to book several appointments with a view to cancelling the ones you won't need without penalty 'cause the specialise in fertility issues.

Lynn


----------



## newmum

Thats really good news for the both of you I bet you are happy with the eggs collected. I noticed that you both are posting on another thread so rather you having to post on both threads I will follow the other thread to keep up on your progress, save you writting the same things twice and save you time.

Its been really useful swapping information

Good luck with everything else and catch you on the other thread x


----------

